# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Robotic surgery, computer-assisted surgery >  HeroSurg, robotic surgical system with sense of touch

## Airicist

Contributors:

Deakin’s Institute for Intelligent Systems Research and Innovation (IISRI)

Harvard University

Deakin’s School of Medicine

Media release
"Deakin builds world-first robotic surgical system with sense of touch"

October 13, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robotic surgery tech provides users with a sense of touch"

by Chris Wood
September 30, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "‘HeroSurg’ Robot Allows Surgeons to ‘Feel’ While Operating via Computer"

by Amanda Lee
September 29, 2016

----------

